# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Rocket 3

## RAHEN



----------


## miltonhork

The Triumph Rocket 3 is a British motorcycle made by the Hinckley Triumph factory and has the largest displacement engine of any mass production motorcycle in the world.The shaft driven Rocket 3 produces 200 N·m @ 2,500 rpm and 140 bhp @ 6,000 rpm. Despite its size and weight of 319 kg dry, it is described as having good balance and "light and easy steering" even at low speeds.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks for the info and nice sharing Rahen =) miss you buddy.

----------


## coolshoaib

Very beautiful bike.

nice sharing

----------

